# Solved: COD4 awaiting key code activation



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not to sure what's happening but I can't connect to multiplayer games as the message "awaiting key code authorization" comes up and stays up for the count of 10 and then the server times out.

It was working earlier today and I can still see and update the server list.

Please don't tell me I have to get on to them...or my key has been stolen


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Had to reinstall.....I didn't want to as I thought I'd loss my multi...but just copied in the folder.

All working OK for now


----------



## sixpacks (Aug 31, 2008)

This happened to me when I installed firefox 3.01


----------



## panicrooster (Aug 25, 2008)

I started having many problems after installing Firefox v3.01 to the point I couldn't download and was gettting "security zone policy" problems. As far as COD4 (I love that game) I've never had that problem but I know many people were getting that problem and has something to do with the server still thinks your key is in use elsewhere even though you left and re-entering.


----------



## Sprutte (Sep 1, 2008)

Having the problem today. I live in Denmark. Original game of course. Been playing almost every day for months with no problem. I use IE7, so I don't think Firefox has anything to do with it.

Wonder what's going on?


----------



## panicrooster (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, FF or IE has nothing to do with it. The only known issues that would cause that is 1) your firewall is blocking (possibly changed) 2) your game is NOT original and a version off file sharing 3) you've installed this on another pc and the key is now in use on that pc 4) people have had a problem with their keys being kept in use on some servers. If not original buy it, check your firewall and allow it, uninstall on the other pc it's on, and as far as the key kept active on a server nobody knows but usually fixes itself after awhile. Hope that helps. You want to re-enter the key under "multiplayer options" and if all else fails you should reinstall.


----------



## Sprutte (Sep 1, 2008)

It seems to be a problem with the master server.

http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=13618&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=170

Happening all over the world.

Panicrooster; none of those solves the problem


----------



## panicrooster (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm.. I just tried going into 4 servers and 2 did exactly what you have been dealing with and the other 2 worked fine. Try different servers. If Activision is having a server problem then some will work and some will not. I'm sure they have more than 1 server. The ones on the bad server won't let you enter. Just go to anther one. I have to say that's the 1st time I've seen that but only happened on 2 of the 4.


----------



## Sprutte (Sep 1, 2008)

Well a couple of servers do work, but almost all of my favourites (around 20) doesnt work anymore. Before today, I never had any problems. Seems like this is happening to many people at present time.


----------



## Braveheart7153 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm getting the *awaiting key code activation notice when i try to login to my favorite servers. I did get into some other servers but I still can not get into all of them. This has happened before and some how it corrected itself. Anyone got any ideas.
*


----------



## panicrooster (Aug 25, 2008)

They must be having server issues or updating servers to meet demands. Either way some game servers work, some don't. I'd say check out a new one. There have been some issues with keys getting held up on the main servers but just a glitch. Or if you really get froggy, then go outside and have a stick battle.. much more realistic.


----------



## sixpacks (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, when I unistalled firefox 3.01, I re-installed firefox 2. 16 (i think)...problem solved


----------

